# Transformatori >  nosvila baroklis

## juriss43

Gribēju lūgt Jūsu padomu, jo pašam lielas jēgas nav.
Lieta tāda, ka mixerpultij Alesis Multimix 16 FXD nosvila baroklis jau otru reizi. Jaunu dabūt diezgan pagrūti, tad nu pirmajā reizē, kad bija pārsvilis  tinums, to viens spečuks uztina no jauna, izturēja pāris pasākumus. Tagad nosvila atkal, ieslēdzu pulti pēc kādām 10 sek tā izdzisa un no barokļa veļas dūmi, nekādu sprakšķu tumbās un citu skaņu nebija. Arī pirms tam viss gāja nekādu skaņu un sprakšķu nebija.
Ko nez darīt?
Kā nez noteikt kur vaina, pašā pultī vai baroklī. Doma gan ir mēģināt dabūt jaunu barokli.

----------


## JDat

Vislabāk šo: http://www.attrade.lv/index.php?r=3&l=lat
Stiep, lai saremontē.

----------


## Slowmo

Tur kaut kāds specifisks baroklis, ka nevar vietā ko citu piemeklēt?

----------


## JDat

Ir mēģināts piemeklēt. Ne vienmēr strādā, jo alešiem bija debili organizēta barošana, kuras rezultātā serde piesātinās un tad trafs neiet. Tāpēc arī vajadzēja originālo pirkt. Mie mums neatmaksājas par 10-20 Ls čakarēties ar tādām lietām. Ja nu kāds privāti gatavs uzņemties, tad jā.Tik un tā vienkāršāk nopirkt at-treidā jaunu barokli. Ja kaut kas sadedzis, tad šie arī salabos, jo viņi ir pārstāvji Latvijā.
Parasti alešiem vajadzēja 9 vai 12 V AC adapteri uzx viņ zin miliampēriem, bet varbūt ķļūdos...

----------


## juriss43

Njā baroklis tāds specifisks pārveido uz 2x18V AC, ārzemju saitos 50 eur maksā, cerams, ka tajā attraidā dabūšu un   baroklī vaina nevis pultī.

----------

